# And just like that, another woman enters my life...



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow. Just wow....

Like a hammer between the eyes. Thats all I can say about how the feelings are hitting me.

I met someone. Holy cow. She is fresh out of a bad relationship with a 3 year boyfriend (yes, rebound alarms are going off and I'm hearing them ). But, we share an undeniable connection and have struck up a very nice friendship. Spent all of SuperBowl Sunday with her at a friends party, and I must say, I had a great time.

Now the bad. This girl is waaaay out of my league. She is drop dead gorgeous and every guy within a half mile radius of her is trying thier hardest to become the next boyfriend. I'm just standing in the background watching it all play out. Part of it is from my own insecurity of who I am right now. I'm hoping this will pass.

I'm really having a tough time with the emotions. Oddly I feel guilty sometimes as I'm still trying to kill the feelings for the ex. I don't know how to proceed with this. A friend of the new friend in my life said she is really interested in me and that she really likes the fact that I'm not being pushy. I guess I'm not being pushy because I'm still trying to process my divorce.

What happens when I finalize the divorce within me? Do I then become pushy? Arrrghhhh.

I'm over analyzing this. I know it....


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you divorced yet? have you filed paperwork?


----------



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Are you divorced yet? have you filed paperwork?


Yes. Fully divorced since November 29th...

I should probably appologize for posting in this particular forum, but my head is still not completely out of the "going through" process of divorce. Even though I've been divorced for two months...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok so if you are into her, ask her out.


----------



## MrQuatto (Jul 7, 2010)

Lost, you may very well find that her "League" has changed considerably based on what she just went through. FI you feel a connection, move on it. You may be suprised by the outcome 

Q~


----------



## SailingSoloAgain (Feb 5, 2012)

Congrats on that. Don't cross her off the list right off the bat but my advice is keep it light and know what you're dealing with.

The old saying is true - If you want to be happy the rest of your life, don't make a beautiful woman your wife.

Just because there's a ring on her finger, it isn't going to slow down the half mile radius of suitors.

I've had this thought about married celebrities and sports stars for a while - With attractive people throwing themselves at them all the time, saying no has got to get old after a while.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Good for you! Actually, your story is encouraging. There *is* another side to all of this grief.

Maybe one way to look at this is to have fun. She's into you because you're not pushy, which is good. You said there was a connection, so enjoy that and keep your expectations low. You might be surprised... besides, at the point you're at in the game, there is nothing wrong with easing back into the dating game. Have to say, although I am far from ready for anything like that myself, I am happy for you and a little envious!


----------



## Starfish girl (Feb 6, 2012)

I agree, have fun. Any good feeling is good.


----------



## The Count (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn it, stop being a *****. 

Your confidence has been shot to hell over what you've been through. Bad relationships experiences change peoples priorities. Chances are you may well be exactly what she is looking for. 

Stop comparing yourself to other Men and what they could potentially offer her. Thats a stupid way of thinking. You can't read her mind, and if she's into you then take the gift. 

My advice would be to promote yourself to being King of your own life, if you like this girl, ask her out. Be the Man you want to be around her, if you're attracted to her, tell her. Women do like to be told such things you realise? 

Who cares who is sniffing around her? Who says you aren't good enough apart from you? You are the prize my friend, start acting like it. Go out with her, take her hand, flirt with her, tease her, tell her you like her, tell her you find her attractive, be confident in your own skin, don't bull**** her, show her who you are and what you're all about. She'll either respond to it or she wont. Either way, you're walking the walk. 

Go get her Tiger. And have the time of your life!


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Nothing makes you forget one, cept another one :O) Live life, but be careful. Don't get pushy, what will happen that is supposed to happen will happen naturally.


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Make a new friend. Enjoy yourself.


----------

